# Reginald 102 Wood Stove (Waterfrord102)



## tasteliss (Sep 17, 2011)

I purchased a home in Delaware and it has the stove in the cellar and is installed on a wood burning brick fireplace which is located in the center of the house. The person who cleaned the chimney said I would get more heat from the chimney than the radiant heat from the stove due to the chimney being in the center of the house??? Can this stove burn Antracite coal and what modifications would be necessary?  Any help would be appreciated as I have never operated a wood stove.
thanks, Ron


----------



## webbie (Sep 17, 2011)

This stove cannot burn coal.

It is a wood stove.
In operation, it would be very similar to a Jotul 118, that is a front to back burner.

Note that Type #2 stove in this article:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/tending_a_wood_fire

And how to start:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/start_a_wood_fire

Picture enclosed...of stove like yours??


----------



## tasteliss (Sep 17, 2011)

The picture is the stove I have. It has a 6 inch chimney and it vents into a 13x13 inch tile chimney. I was told not to use it due to the differance in square inches of the chimneys. If that is the case should I use a fireplace insert with a 8 inch chimney.
thanks, Ron


----------



## webbie (Sep 17, 2011)

That is a decent stove. You should line the chimney with a 6" stainless steel liner - and connect it to the stove. That will make the whole system work much better!


----------



## sharjah (Oct 20, 2012)

webbie said:


> This stove cannot burn coal.
> 
> It is a wood stove.
> In operation, it would be very similar to a Jotul 118, that is a front to back burner.
> ...


 

Hi everyone,
I'm desperately searching for a copy of the owners manual for Reginald 102 --- particularly, I need to know what are the CLEARANCES to COMBUSTIBLES.... while the Reginald 102 is similar to a Jotul 118, Jotul's specs is not accepted under my insurance policy since it is NOT the Reginald. ..... How have you handle insurance requirements to follow manufacturer's guidelines when information on the Reginald is so impossible to locate?     Thanks in advance for your help.


----------

